# OLIGHT SR52 Intimidator (3x18650,XM-L2,1200Lm,Built In Charger) REVIEW



## FlashLion (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello
Olight SR52 is a new compact thrower in Olight's search and rescue series flashlights.
55mm diameter aluminum smooth reflector. 3x18650 batteries in parallel.
Built in charging circuit. 3 modes. Driver with excellent fast response. Quick start without any delay.
Great features for a great flashlight.
Read the review below for more info.











Olight SR52 comes in the typical for Olight transparent,plastic box.
The light can be seen before opening the package.









The most important information is written outside,on the package itself.




Beautiful,clean profile.Nothing superfluous.You can see the big side switch and the charging port.
Hard anodized aluminum body.Matte black finish. Excellent anodizing.
Great machine work.There are no sharp edges.
Deep cooling fins for good heat dissipating.
Very good anti-roll design.









Technical information taken from the user manual.





Stable,comfortable grip.The big ON/OFF side switch is very comfortable for use.
Not too heavy(for 3x18650 flashlight). The simple knurling is quite enough for a good grip.
Look at the end of this review for size comparing picture with other flashlights.



With the SR52 come also-Nice long lanyard,2 spare O-rings, Wall adapter(5V,1A output),Micro USB cable(1 meter length),
user manual,warranty card. Everything placed in this black box.



The Olight SR52 has built-in charger with Micro USB connector.
This means,can be charged very easy almost everywhere.
From a wall charger or from a car adapter(12V to 5V).
Can be charged also from a computer USB 3 port which supports 1A current(this is the max charging current).







Very good quality holster.Good protection for the flashlight. 
Thin material,but well made and quite good for basic carrying.



No velcro tape on the back. Still two options for attaching-one plastic loop and a loop through double layer textile.







The SR52 fits excellent in the holster.



Beautiful profile.



The model name and serial number are engraved on the tail cap.





55 mm diameter reflector.



C shape blue sealing ring. Excellent protection for the glass lens-from impact or water.
The blue ring has GITD particles which illuminate for some time after the light is OFF. 
Stainless steel bezel.



Perfectly clean and clear toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating.
Aluminum smooth reflector-actually very slightly textured for a smoother beam.
Perfectly centered LED.





Close-ups on some details in the next pictures.



Precisely made cooling fins. The white dot is indicator light for charging status and low voltage warning.



Stainless steel bezel-black color coated.



Even closer look.



This are the charging port cover and the indicator light.



The cover and the port base are made of plastic(not rubber). According to the user manual the flashlight is IPX8 rated.
The cover is well made. Hard to open accidentally.



The status/indicator light has two colors-Green and Red.
Red when charging. Green when charging is finished.
The indicator light will be red when the battery is depleted(when using the flashlight). 



The side button is big,not too protruded,not hardly accessible recessed in the body.
Soft rubber boot with very nice feel.The switch is electronic type. The switch has click sound.
Can be activated only if pressed with a finger.
In my opinion,accidental activation is almost impossible. Even though the switch has electronic switch lock function.
As most side switches it's not quite easy to find it in the dark and takes some time.
Overall, I found the switch comfortable and good in use.
The switch has the Olight's logo.









The loop for lanyard attaching.



The SR52 uses 3x18650 or 6xCR123A batteries.
The batteries are connected in parallel. This is a great option when talking for "flexibility" of this flashlight.
The flashlight can be powered also with 1 or 2 batteries. The max current draw that I measured on High mode is ~3A.
This is not too much for a single battery. Just the run time will be shorter,the initial brightness will be lower and will decrease faster.
So,depending on the required run time 1,2 or 3 batteries can be used.
*Closing the tail-cap with only one battery is harder because of the mechanical design and takes more time.*
The charging current of the built in charger is 1A.
When charging 3 batteries the current to each of them will be 1/3 of 1A= 330mA.
I usually charge with Nitecore I4 charger and its charging current is 375mA when charging 4 batteries.
330mA gives quite good charging time for built in charger that is compatible with USB 3.
Because the batteries are connected in parallel, I tested what will happen if only one battery is in the flashlight when charging.
And yes  the battery takes the whole 1A current.(I tested it just for a minute,because I can measure it only with the tail cap removed).
*I didn't charge one or two batteries fully and can't say for sure that is a good idea charging less than 3 batteries in terms of charging algorithm,etc.*
Charging stops at 4,19V which is just the right number for secure charging.

*Fully charging 3x18650 batteries from 2.9V to 4.2V takes 11h 30min.*




No battery carrier. Just insert the batteries in the body and you are ready to go.
High capacity protected batteries fit great in width and length.







Gold plated springs.The whole part with the springs is rotatable.




The front has mechanical reverse polarity protection.
*Only button top batteries can be used.*







Standard for Olight rectangular cut threads. Excellent machining.






This is the look which shows you that the SR52 is a serious thrower.(the picture below)



Cree XM-L2 LED.
Toughened ultra clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating.








*UI
*The flashlight is designed for quick and easy operating.Three constant modes and one flashing(Strobe).*Low(100Lm)**-Medium(600)-**High(1200Lm)** Strobe 1200Lm

Short press for ON/OFF.
Press and hold to change a mode or to cycle through them Low-Mid-High-Low-Mid...
*Quickdouble press from OFF or ON activates 'nasty':naughty: Strobe.
There is a memory mode for the 3 constant light modes.
The memory works great as works in all other Olight flashlights.
Turning ON and OFF is quick,without delay.

There is a locking function for the switch.
Press and hold for about 2 seconds from OFF will lock the switch.
To unlock it,press and hold for a second.

No ultra Low mode. Since the flashlight is meant for a long distance search and rescue illuminating,the 100 lumen Low mode should be enough in most cases.

The SR52 uses an electronic switch (without physically disconnecting the power) and this requires some small current in Off mode.
Here the current is just about 2,5 uA. Really small,compared to other flashlights.

*Thanks to the 3x18650 configuration,the SR52 has impressive run time performance. 4,5 hours with 3400mAh batteries.
There is no step down. The flashlight will run on max brightness as long as the batteries hold it.*:twothumbs
Run time graph
With red color is an experimental run with only one battery. The form of the graph is typical for a light with no step down(and Panasonic core battery).




*Lumen measurements*
Olight SR52
High *1170* Lm
Mid 550 Lm
Low 92 Lm

ThruNite Catapult V5 *1470* Lm
Fenix TK51 *1810* Lm



*The light is clean white. Cool white,but there's no greenish or bluish tint.
Good angle of the beam.*
The transition from hotspot to spill is not quite smooth,but this is normal for a thrower flashlight with well focused beam.

*1200 Lumens max brightness.
84,100 cd peak beam intensity. *




*Beamshots*
1meter , 1/20sec




 





1meter, 1/250sec




 






5meters, 1/6sec











5meters, 1/50sec











5meters, 1/100sec











*Outdoor Beam shots*

*Olight SR52 Low-Mid-High*



distance>50m










distance>50m



distance>50m










distance>50m



distance ~40m
















The other flashlights used for comparison.
ThruNite TN32,ThruNite Catapult V5 NW,Fenix TK51 and the reviewed Olight SR52




In the end I have nothing bad to say about Olight SR52. Everything works as promised(at least in the review period).
The switch could be more protrude,but this will make it easier to activate accidentally.

A good choice for a long distance light. Thrower shape beam,extremely bright for a single LED flashlight.
Excellent build quality. High efficient driver.
Clean external design.A flashlight easy to carry and use.
The built in charger is just a great option and makes this flashlight even better.
Charging stops at 4,19V which is just excellent for 4,2V batteries.






Thanks for reading!


The SR52 was provided by Olight for test and review.


----------



## Ryp (Jun 14, 2014)

Wow, great review/photos!


----------



## FlashLion (Jun 14, 2014)

Ryp said:


> Wow, great review/photos!


Thanks! 
Enjoy!


----------



## ven (Jun 15, 2014)

Fantastic review and pics,thanks for sharing:twothumbs i do love this light a lot,cant wait for one:thumbsup: I have the older sr51(somewhere in thruck) and the option to charge cells and nicer button(imo) along with the design looks top notch


----------



## kj2 (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks for the review 
It's very good looking light, although I did wish they had used the button they putted on the SR Mini.
And am not a big fan on using 3 batteries.. so will stick with my SR51


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks for the great review. This is a very nice looking light for sure.


----------



## nfetterly (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks, great review! Makes up my mind to get one - in terms of finding the switch I'm planning on installing some trits in the cooling fin area up by the switch - trits will be well protected and easy to see in the dark!!


----------



## tab665 (Jun 16, 2014)

looks nice. too bad it cant take flat top cells though.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice pictures! I can`t help but wonder why Olight did not use the MT-G2 in there. Seems to me like a lost opportunity....


----------



## kj2 (Jun 16, 2014)

Badbeams3 said:


> Nice pictures! I can`t help but wonder why Olight did not use the MT-G2 in there. Seems to me like a lost opportunity....


Maybe a idea for a SR52 Ultimate Edition


----------



## stanley-beamish (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you for the very good review 
I vacillate between the SR52 and the Catapult V5. 
What is the visible beamrange difference between the two lamps.


----------



## zs&tas (Jun 16, 2014)

i like parallel setups give good emergency options, the light will run on one 18650 or two cr123's. i am really surprised they couldnt get one hour fully regulated on 3 18650s ???? however.


----------



## FlashLion (Jun 16, 2014)

Badbeams3 said:


> Nice pictures! I can`t help but wonder why Olight did not use the MT-G2 in there. Seems to me like a lost opportunity....


Thanks
MT-G2 LEDs are not good for throwers because of their size. Produced beam will be too floody.
Maybe they will release other flashlight with MT-G2,as their competitors did.



nfetterly said:


> Thanks, great review! Makes up my mind to get one - in terms of finding the switch I'm planning on installing some trits in the cooling fin area up by the switch - trits will be well protected and easy to see in the dark!!


Great idea. Will look awesome.:thumbsup:



stanley-beamish said:


> Thank you for the very good review
> I vacillate between the SR52 and the Catapult V5.
> What is the visible beamrange difference between the two lamps.


The Catapult V5 is slightly brighter in lumens and candelas.
At distance longer than 60 meters(~65 yard) both lights look almost the same-similar hotspot size,similar brightness.
There is a difference in the spill. SR52 has a shallower and 5mm larger diameter reflector which results in wider spill angle.
My V5 has a neutral white LED with excellent color rendering=highly recommended.

Will take some outdoor beam shots next days.


----------



## Andrey_Nikolov (Jun 17, 2014)

Awesome review and awesome flashlight!


----------



## FlashLion (Jun 18, 2014)

*Outdoor beam shots added to the review!*

Here is a comparison between SR52 and Catapult V5(neutral white).
There is much more difference between both beams when used in the woods.
The SR52 has a wider spill,but the spill of Catapult V5 is brighter and the zone between hotspot and spill is also brighter. 
More beam shots in the review above.


----------



## ven (Jun 18, 2014)

Awesome beam shots FlashLion:thumbsup: wow that V5 has a real nice tint,love the colour rendition.............spot on. The sr52 is still a nice beam though,i do like cool in general but the v5 for me is nicer in the woods.
iirc my sr52vn is 6000k PDTc so will be a little in between them both

Thanks for sharing


----------



## kj2 (Jun 18, 2014)

Starting to like the SR52


----------



## ven (Jun 18, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Starting to like the SR52




1 cell too far

I predict a mr kj2 will invest his hard earned in an sr52 at some point soon its a very hard to resist light imo,especially with the charge option


----------



## kj2 (Jun 18, 2014)

ven said:


> 1 cell too far
> 
> I predict a mr kj2 will invest his hard earned in an sr52 at some point soon its a very hard to resist light imo,especially with the charge option


wouldn't be the first time I shot down a light at first, and then ended up with buying it xD


----------



## ven (Jun 18, 2014)

kj2 said:


> wouldn't be the first time I shot down a light at first, and then ended up with buying it xD




:laughing:

As long as you dont shoot them down after spending its not too bad :laughing:
I know what you mean with the 3 cells,i do prefer in 2s (2 cell or 4 cell)but the tn35vn and tk51 has changed that for me.Although the diameter does not alter much from a 4 cell light,it keeps weight down a little and offers that much more potential run time over 2 cell lights. Maybe a happy medium............


----------



## radu1976 (Jun 18, 2014)

Good looking light but the complete lack of regulation is very annoying. The SR51 was VERY welly regulated.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 18, 2014)

ven said:


> :laughing:
> 
> As long as you dont shoot them down after spending its not too bad :laughing:



I've faith in Olight


----------



## stanley-beamish (Jun 18, 2014)

Very useful comparison, thank you!
The beam of the Catapult V5 ist awesome but i like the USB charging option also.
Very difficult to decide.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 18, 2014)

Am looking at the Vn version now. If those numbers, what Capolini says, are correct.. than it's really hard to resist


----------



## ncvarmint (Jun 18, 2014)

Anyone have the sr51 and sr52 to compair side by side
is there that much difference in them as far as throw and spill
thank
tre


----------



## kj2 (Jun 19, 2014)

ncvarmint said:


> Anyone have the sr51 and sr52 to compair side by side


Would interesting to see indeed, before I buy one.


----------



## zs&tas (Jun 19, 2014)

great beam shots and review !! that Cat does look nice


----------



## kj2 (Jun 20, 2014)

Does someone know if Eagletac 18650s will work? because of the button-top needed in this light..


----------



## viperxp (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks for the review. Interesting that Olight went with serial cells connection on the recent SR series flashlights ....


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jun 25, 2014)

ncvarmint said:


> Anyone have the sr51 and sr52 to compair side by side
> is there that much difference in them as far as throw and spill
> thank
> tre





I still have my Olight SR50 and SR51 and now I have the SR52.

The throw is much better and brighter than the older ones.

I love everything about this light.

There is nothing to really criticize about this light so far.

USB charging is a great plus in my book.

I am not stuck with proprietary batteries so I can have a fresh set of 3 x 18650 batteries in my pocket if needed as well as being able to use 6 x CR123 batteries as well.

This light can run on one 18650 if need be although the runtime is obviously going to be short.

It is a bit heavier than the SR50 and SR51.

The beam is a nice clean white being a Cool White LED and the beam has no obvious artifacts in it.

I can't see any green or blue in the beam.

The beam is mainly aimed at throwing but the spill is very useful.

The light is a bit shorter than the other older lights by about an inch or more.

I will do some beamshots ASAP.



*CHEERS*


----------



## ncvarmint (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info
do you like your sr50 or sr51 better
i have 2 sr51's and love them but want a sr50 too


Oztorchfreak said:


> I still have my Olight SR50 and SR51 and now I have the SR52.
> 
> The throw is much better and brighter than the older ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jun 26, 2014)

ncvarmint said:


> Thanks for the info
> do you like your sr50 or sr51 better
> i have 2 sr51's and love them but want a sr50 too





I prefer the SR50 rather than the SR51 as it has a cooler nicer white for my use and has a narrower beam.

I like the SR52 a lot now and the other older ones will be gathering dust just as they have for the last year as I have quite a few Thrunite TN30 and TN31 lights both stock and modded.

I have many other lights that perform far better than the SR50 and SR51.

I think the SR52 is going to be a big seller IMHO.

For someone that wants a light that looks and handles like the older generation lights with a single button at the front it is a really good starting point.

It suits beginners that want a better performing light than the ones for sale at Walmart, Bunnings and other hardware stores.

It also pleases us flashaholics as well as we can see value and performance when it comes along and this is a winner in my book.

The only thing extra that I would like in the UI is a battery level indicator button sequence showing 1 to 4 quick flashes as used in the Zebralight SC600 XM-L2 and SC52 XM-L2 to show the battery level in quarters of the full stored power available. 

Some battery indicators flash the actual battery voltage which means very little to those wanting an easy to use light and know nothing about the Li-ion cells inside.

At the moment the indicator LED on the light goes red when the batteries are getting very low.



*CHEERS*


----------



## FlashLion (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info *Oztorchfreak* !


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jun 30, 2014)

So far I have found one issue that is important to point out.

I am having trouble finding the on/off button in the dark.

Sometimes it is very frustrating and takes quite a few seconds to locate when first picked up in the dark.

I am thinking it needs to have some glow in the dark feature or a locator LED under the button.

Sure enough this button would be hard to be accidentally pressed as it is hard enough to find in the dark with it's low profile.

Maybe I will make up some glue with glow particles added to place on top of the rubber button.




CHEERS


----------



## GoingGear.com (Jun 30, 2014)

Oztorchfreak said:


> So far I have found one issue that is important to point out. I am having trouble finding the on/off button in the dark. Sometimes it is very frustrating and takes quite a few seconds to locate when first picked up in the dark. I am thinking it needs to have some glow in the dark feature or a locator LED under the button. Sure enough this button would be hard to be accidentally pressed as it is hard enough to find in the dark with it's low profile. Maybe I will make up some glue with glow particles added to place on top of the rubber button. CHEERS



I've spent a lot of quality time with lights at night where I couldn't see them, so I'll tell you how I find side switches at night: Put your thumb and forefinger around the part of the light with the switch. You should instantly be able to feel where it is and find it to activate it. I find this method a lot faster than turning the light around and feeling for the switch. 

On many lights you can squeeze at the same time and turn the light on. The squeezing method is a bit harder to do on the SR52 because of the relatively low profile of the switch, but squeezing works really well with the larger SR9x series.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jul 1, 2014)

GoingGear.com said:


> I've spent a lot of quality time with lights at night where I couldn't see them, so I'll tell you how I find side switches at night: Put your thumb and forefinger around the part of the light with the switch. You should instantly be able to feel where it is and find it to activate it. I find this method a lot faster than turning the light around and feeling for the switch.
> 
> On many lights you can squeeze at the same time and turn the light on. The squeezing method is a bit harder to do on the SR52 because of the relatively low profile of the switch, but squeezing works really well with the larger SR9x series.




I have tried your way of finding the button and it works a lot better.

The body of the light is too big in diameter to wrap my fingers right around but it beats holding the light in my hand and trying to find the button with my thumb.

The button could have been raised slightly to make it easier to find in the dark.

I am still considering raising the rubber button with something on top of it.

The buttons on the SR50, SR51 and the SR90/95 series are much higher and easier to find. 

I love the Goingprepared flashlight comparison videos that are done out on the farm, keep them coming if possible!



*CHEERS*


----------



## Danielsan (Jul 12, 2014)

Oztorchfreak said:


> At the moment the indicator LED on the light goes red when the batteries are getting very low.
> 
> 
> 
> *CHEERS*



This is interesting, i did not tested that because my SR52 flashes, after that i put the 18650s in a Charger with LCD display and it showed 3.4V but thats not under load! It means the red flashing LED starts under 3.4V. My SR52 is also changed from the ones i see here which is strange. Mine eats flat top cells for breakfast


----------



## FlashLion (Jul 12, 2014)

.....


----------



## Iglooo2 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello,
I have bought a sr52 intimidator from a retailer. It was new. I did not have batteries for it. So I bought some from eBay. When I put them in the flashlight did not turn on. When I plug the cable in it does work. So I tested the batteries at a local shop and the batteries were fine , even bought different type of batteries, still did not work with them in. I need to know what I do wrong? I have tried everything nothing works


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## kj2 (Jul 31, 2014)

Iglooo2 said:


> Hello,
> I have bought a sr52 intimidator from a retailer. It was new. I did not have batteries for it. So I bought some from eBay. When I put them in the flashlight did not turn on. When I plug the cable in it does work. So I tested the batteries at a local shop and the batteries were fine , even bought different type of batteries, still did not work with them in. I need to know what I do wrong? I have tried everything nothing works
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Button or flat-top. First batch need button. There is talk Olight 'updated' it, so the positive end will also take flat-tops.


----------



## martinaee (Aug 4, 2014)

OMG.... Arrrrgh... I have been considering a 2-3 18650 thrower recently. After carefully going over this excellent review I almost like it more than the catapult V5-----except no neutral tint version it seems. LOL there is always a catch.


----------



## cistallus (Aug 4, 2014)

martinaee, you can always get an SR52vn in whatever tint you like: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?386321-SR52vn-Another-Must-Have-Thrower


----------



## FlashLion (Aug 5, 2014)

martinaee said:


> OMG.... Arrrrgh... I have been considering a 2-3 18650 thrower recently. After carefully going over this excellent review I almost like it more than the catapult V5-----except no neutral tint version it seems. LOL there is always a catch.


Thanks for reading my reviews *martinaee* !
Would be great if all manufacturers offer their top flashlights with a Neutral white LED,as ThruNite with their Catapult V5 and TN32. Unfortunately they do not.
As *cistallus* suggests,modded flashlight by Vinh is a good option if you like the SR52 form factor and prefer a neutral white light.


----------



## joshjp (Aug 15, 2014)

YAY i just ordered this from GoingGear.com, there the BEST, i should get iton Monday, i also ordered the Thrunite TN32.....


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 16, 2014)

joshjp said:


> YAY i just ordered this from GoingGear.com, there the BEST, i should get iton Monday, i also ordered the Thrunite TN32.....



Ohh NO! Another man caught in this addiction. However, do the best of the situation and enjoy your lights! 
I have TN32 and love it. One advantage if you get both these lights is that you can use the same set up of batteries.


----------



## joshjp (Aug 16, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> Ohh NO! Another man caught in this addiction. However, do the best of the situation and enjoy your lights!
> I have TN32 and love it. One advantage if you get both these lights is that you can use the same set up of batteries.


Im SOOO addicted to lights, i just got the TN32 and WOW its NUTS, i need it to be dark out, gotta wait 8HRS or so, but the SR52 should be great to.


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 16, 2014)

joshjp said:


> Im SOOO addicted to lights, i just got the TN32 and WOW its NUTS, i need it to be dark out, gotta wait 8HRS or so, but the SR52 should be great to.



I think even SR52 is great, and it's smaller size. More comfortable to hold, I guess. Did you get the cool white or neutral white of TN32?


----------



## joshjp (Aug 16, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> I think even SR52 is great, and it's smaller size. More comfortable to hold, I guess. Did you get the cool white or neutral white of TN32?


Yea it looks much smaler, i ordered the Cool White, i got the Thrunite TN12 Natural White and dnt like the color to much, i got the Cool White one also but it had dust were the LED was..GRRR


----------



## joshjp (Aug 16, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> I think even SR52 is great, and it's smaller size. More comfortable to hold, I guess. Did you get the cool white or neutral white of TN32?



Does your TN32 flicker.when you turn it on? Mine does and then it turns on, I hope its normal or I'm never getting a thrunite
product ever again.


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 16, 2014)

joshjp said:


> Does your TN32 flicker.when you turn it on? Mine does and then it turns on, I hope its normal or I'm never getting a thrunite
> product ever again.



No my TN 32 does not flicker, neither my TN35. Maybe you are very unlucky and got a faulty sample. Don't give up, this is a great light. No flashlight brand is completely free from problem. Contact the dealer.


----------



## joshjp (Aug 16, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> No my TN 32 does not flicker, neither my TN35. Maybe you are very unlucky and got a faulty sample. Don't give up, this is a great light. No flashlight brand is completely free from problem. Contact the dealer.


Hmmmm well im uploading a video on Youtube, i will try to post it here in the aThrunite TN32 Thread, if you can look there that will be great.


----------



## Swedpat (Aug 16, 2014)

joshjp said:


> Hmmmm well im uploading a video on Youtube, i will try to post it here in the aThrunite TN32 Thread, if you can look there that will be great.



Sure, I want!


----------



## joshjp (Aug 16, 2014)

Swedpat said:


> Sure, I want!


Great TY, i posted it there now.


----------



## jmsodpc (Oct 14, 2018)

I have been happily using my sr52 for four years. Always nice to see that Clean 1200 lumen light so readily available. Those original review is whatade me buy it. 

Everytime I look at other lights online....I realize I don't need another one...but for some reason I want one.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 28, 2018)

The SR52 is STILL the most well designed and built high output LED 3x18650 size light I have ever had let alone even USE. I am STILL rocking my 4+ year old original XML2! I keep it very clean including the glass. It will STILL light up another entire HOUSE a block away.

Of course I got the SR52UT as well. Just as well built. These things are TANKS. Despite the fact that the SR52UT throws SO MUCH FARTHER the XP-L HI emitter in it jut does not put out one of the BEST beam profiles ever which in my opinion is still the XML2 SR52. PLENTY of throw, PLENTY of output and one of the FIRST lights to have such LONG run time abilities.


----------

